
The Next Generation of 3D Printer: RepRapII - randomwalker
http://singularityhub.com/2009/11/30/the-next-generation-of-3d-printer-reprapii-video/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+SingularityHub+%28Singularity+Hub%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
dan_the_welder
Poor <http://www.desktopfactory.com/> killed by a legion of tinkerers.

See also <http://www.makerbot.com/> if you prefer a more finished product.

I'm going to give RP a go at some point but I suffer from project overload
right now.

------
bioweek
Does this one have multiple heads at once so you can print plastic and metal,
etc?

------
bioweek
Does anyone know if they are going to update the Cupcake CNC with this too?

